# Haunted doll house - WIP



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Amazing what a little paint and a few broken windows will do...
Are you going to put little animated ghosts in the windows? You could even do them Pepper's Ghost style a la "Leota in a Shoebox:"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPuhIoBoctI


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

How neat! Keep us updated.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Mr. Chicken that was awesome! I don't think I can do that in the dollhouse with the way it is constructed but it sure is neat in a shoebox! 
But, there is a ghost in my house so no worries. Just look in the left attic window...


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

You could put paper on the inside of the windows, and have small shadow puppets moving back and forth!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow! That shoebox video was somethin' else!
Nice work on the Dollhouse, Madam!


----------



## Freak 'N' Stein (Feb 14, 2007)

I LOVE that shoebox idea. SO original to use an iPod!!!


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I made one of those a few years back. It doesn't really have broken windows, it's just haunted in it's color scheme. It's a little different in the picture than real life. It's the same colors of this forum. I am going to haunt the inside one day. It came from Hobby Lobby it cost 25.00 without coupon. I was going to put a weather vane on top but I sit it way up on top of one of my kitchen cabinets and there is only an inch or so to the ceiling and it's bigger than it looks.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

how fun to see this because i have one on my kitchen table waiting to be haunted!!!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

CHM, I love yours! Very nice detail work.

LadyAlthea, please share yours when you get started!


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats pretty cool you guys!! Can you put a little light inside, like nightlight sized? I would totally make it eerie purple or green


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks great so far - keep us updated!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow! What a neat idea! I might have to try something like that!!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Cool stuff! I have a fellow Etsy Dark Side team member who makes cool miniature witch props. Check out her shop, not bad prices either! Kaleidoskopic Romance


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

THis is mine so far...i picked it up for free from Craigslist. I havent done much of anything to it yet..its supposed to be my winter project but that hasnt worked out so well...given its summer now lol


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh how cool!!!!! I would love to do that as well, but only have boys. We are planning on doing a haunted train layout someday - doing a regular train setup but with hanging corpses, dog packs attacking people, just generally messed up. It's on my "someday" list - good for you on getting your project rolling!

Stacy


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Rikki said:


> Cool stuff! I have a fellow Etsy Dark Side team member who makes cool miniature witch props. Check out her shop, not bad prices either! Kaleidoskopic Romance


Thanks so much! I've been looking for something like this! Now, if I could just find some tiny crows to go on the roof.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

LadyAlthea, that's amazing you got that for free! All I ever find on craigslist is broken appliances and free dirt.
Nice find, great haunt potential!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Love the houses. Transparencies with ghosts or murderous figures either printed on them or hand drawn with magic marker would be great in the windows with a backlight. Or broken shutters and a boarded up window might be good. Ghosts or witches flying above on a curved wire would be a nice touch, too. Keep us posted with pics!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Did a little more work on the house. Re-painted the roof to make it look a little more faded and weathered. Also, I want crows on the roof and they wouldn't show up as dark as I had it. I started boarding up the windows and I really love the way that is looking! More pics later...


----------



## Lurkerz (Aug 13, 2008)

Great houses guys! they all look way cool, I think you will find with a project like this it is never really "Finished" You always find little things to add or change. Here are some pics of one I made a few years ago and still tinker with now and then.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Very cool, Lurkerz! 
Yeah, I think that's what I like best about the project - I can keep playing with it as long as I want!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Madame Leota, I was looking around for miniature crows for you. I couldn't find any for your purpose but I did see some incorporated into bigger pieces. It looks like all of them I saw were made of clay. You could get some black Crayola Model Magic and play with it until you get them looking how you want.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks like I may have to learn to sculpt teeny-tiny birds! 
That'll be a good one for the resume...


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

You might try wedding supplies for doves that can be painted black. I bought some little plastic ones at Wal-Mart years ago for my wedding and they are just the right size for these houses.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Deadna said:


> You might try wedding supplies for doves that can be painted black. I bought some little plastic ones at Wal-Mart years ago for my wedding and they are just the right size for these houses.


Hey you know I thought of that! That might be the answer.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I love it! Great idea


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

lurkerz that is fantastic!!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

The houses all look so lovely!

I was just thinking the other day about picking up one of the clearance doll houses at our local Hobby Lobby.

My hubby had the idea to make the interiors look like murder scenes with the dolls and I loved the idea... I'm going to make little furniture and decor like what you see in haunted houses (draped furniture, spooky pictures, tiny moose head over a fireplace, etc)


I'm pleased to see that others had the same idea! 

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Here's a new pic. I've played with it a little more!


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

Great idea!!! Gosh I wish i picked up that ratty old shack of a dollhouse that I saw at the consignment shop. Now which one was it?????? Add that to the list.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow...the birds really did add a lot to it.

This is fantastic!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks Mel! And thanks to Deadna for suggesting the little plastic wedding doves! I got a package of those, on clearance no less, along with a package of assorted tiny birds made for dollhouses, and gave them all a shot of black spray paint. I'm pretty happy with the result.

I haven't yet decided if I want to do much to the inside or just go with the old abandoned house motiff.


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

I vote for some blood drips on the inside of the door. and a few cobwebs


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

BUMP. Any body done anything further with their haunted dollhouses? I loved all the pictures that were shared.

I'm working on a roombox of a wiccan shop, so not really haunted, but I do have some cool things I have collected to put in the shop. No pics to showof the roombox because right now it is really just a wooden box. Yet another project sitting on a shelf. LOL


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

devilsfan, I only have boys too, but my husband has promised to build me one from scratch. I want it to be a big victorian with a widow's walk and all. He says it's not a problem so as soon as he can he'll get it going.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Madame Leota said:


> Here's a new pic. I've played with it a little more!


Loving all the crows, nice touch!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I like it too! I would decorate the inside too. 
Just couldn't let it sit empty. Could always cover furniture with "sheets" and dust cover the tables, floors & such.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh I love this! The little birds are a brilliant touch!


----------

